# Gx 340-



## john-spencer (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a GX 340 on a Honda Generator. starts cold on first pull. Runs for 15-20 min. starts coughing and spittin and after a few min shuts itself off.
I cleaned out the gas tank, replaced the fuel filter and gas line. took jet out of carb, clean and blew it out, put the three new gaskets between carb and intake port. started up and ran about 1 hour then coughed and spitted and died. could use some ideas! thanks, john


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

john-spencer said:


> I have a GX 340 on a Honda Generator. starts cold on first pull. Runs for 15-20 min. starts coughing and spittin and after a few min shuts itself off.
> I cleaned out the gas tank, replaced the fuel filter and gas line. took jet out of carb, clean and blew it out, put the three new gaskets between carb and intake port. started up and ran about 1 hour then coughed and spitted and died. could use some ideas! thanks, john


Try running it with the gas cap loose or off, it may not be venting properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## john-spencer (Oct 1, 2011)

tried loosening gas cap same thing runs five min dies


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Darn about the fuel cap;
Ok, as soon as it stops check for spark, also try a new spark plug, from the other forums I visit, Honda's are very touchy with the spark plug, almost to the point of being wierd. Check that it has enough oil so the low oil sensor doesn't shut it off. If you have the drain plug in the carb bowl, when it quits, remove the plug to see if it is not filling fast enough to keep up with the engine, thats all the thoughts I have for now. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## john-spencer (Oct 1, 2011)

*GX 340 quits running*

Geo, got one of those spark plug testers with little glass bulb. hooked it up and started engine, bulb glowed steady orange about 5 mins the light went out and the engined died. john


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If your engine has a low oil sending unit,disconnect the wires from the switch and try starting the motor.If the motor starts with the wires disconnected,you are low on oil,the oil is to thin because of gas diluting it or the sending unit is faulty.If the engine still does not start,it sounds like the ignition coil is bad.Hope this helps.
Here is a link to the service manual-
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/98990.pdf


----------



## john-spencer (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the ideas and the link. am familiar with the gas in the crankcase diluting the oil. In this case I am going with the coil breaking down after it runs 10 min or so and gets hot. I ordered a new coil from Heartland Honda, will be in in a couple days and i'll post how it does. john spencer


----------



## john-spencer (Oct 1, 2011)

*GX 340 spark coil*

Hi, anyone know when installing a sprk coil, the space between coil pickups and flywheel. john spencer


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

john-spencer said:


> Hi, anyone know when installing a sprk coil, the space between coil pickups and flywheel. john spencer


Use a new business card. Have a good one. Geo


----------

